# GC Hazards according to the Onion



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

A perfect example of why we need to take immediate action to prevent another tragic accident like this from happening. 

Personally, I think this takes lobbying precedence over the confluence tramway.

Folks headed out to launch from Lees....what additional safety equipment will you bring to protect you and your passengers?

Article Here

Have a great weekend and be safe out there.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This accident is tragic and my comments in no way take away from the condolences I have for the injured people.

Accidents do happen in the Grand Canyon, I experienced one myself. The GC at river level and the area along the rim is full of danger to life and limb. It takes respect and common sense to use individual actions to accept and avoid those dangers and still enjoy what the GC has to offer us. 

What does concern me is the shrill voices recommending all sorts of new laws for above and below the GC rim. One of the shrill voices recommended crash helmets and body armor for boaters. How many boaters want to wear body armor while floating the GC? Another recommended training for drivers to know what to do when their vehicle plunges off the road down into the GC.

Maybe laws regarding roads and vehicles driving those roads need to be looked at. 

On the other hand, common sense needs to happen in the aftermath of this tragic accident.

Flame on!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

You know what The Onion is right? Or am I the one being trolled?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Never heard of a publication called The Onion. 

Okieboater


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

SHIT
The onion is blocked by our school filter. From the comments it sounds like I gotta read this ASAP to be prepared for next year.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

okieboater said:


> This accident is tragic and my comments in no way take away from the condolences I have for the injured people.
> 
> Accidents do happen in the Grand Canyon, I experienced one myself. The GC at river level and the area along the rim is full of danger to life and limb. It takes respect and common sense to use individual actions to accept and avoid those dangers and still enjoy what the GC has to offer us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmm


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Truck plummeting into canyons early warning detection system lmao

Nice find Andrew haha


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That's funny!!

You got a few... hook, line and sinker!!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Tragic, if he would of applied his EMERGENCY BRAKE halfway down this could of minimized the carnage. His insurance premiums are going way up, hope he was not texting. Nice find.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I hate to spoil it but Okie the onion articles are satire. Usually really funny satire.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate to say this, but man I fell for the onion hype hook line and sinker!!!!!!

With all the fake news we get these days, I should have been more curious.

I wonder if I am the only one to fall for this anyway, good job getting me riled up!!!!!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Fake?
Oh no. Schutzie knows a guy whose cousin knew a guy who knew one of the rafters; cooked em like they was a pig roast!

But, the group involved stiffened up, finished the trip and had a fire sale at Pearce Ferry .........


----------

